# Finding The Right Table Saw miter bars



## BeenThere (Aug 22, 2018)

A big Hello to all out in Lumber Land. This is my first posting here. Found this Lumberjocks site trying to locate some table saw miter bar/runners.

I'm a old dude…85 years that is. I own about $20,000.00 worth of tools…according to my wife, but. more like 12 0r 14 thousand. 90% of my tools and power equipment is over thirty years old. Most are Sears/Craftsman models and made in what was the "good Ole USofA." I'm an old table saw man, as I have evidence of that by missing the tips of couple finders from the 10" saw blade attacking me.
So, I'm searching for some miter bars/slides/runners as they are called. My Craftsman Model 113- 10" table saw is in excellent condition. It better be as there are no parts to be had anywhere in this world. The slots on this steel table are 3/4" wide x 3/8" deep and they are 27" in length. I need to make a new sled and with that I need the miter bars. I'm thinking of going with aluminum or plastic. I've used wood many years and sometimes the weather here makes the wood swell.

So, who would like to make some recommendations on what to buy?


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

These work well….................

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/kreg-30-inch-jig-and-fixture-bar-kreg-kms7303


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Incra sells what you need. The bars also adjust for a proper fit.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Try some aluminum T track.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> Try some aluminum T track.
> 
> - hairy


T track is not what he needs; he needs the bar that rides in the track. I would recommend HDPE.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Microjig also sells them. UHMW plastic is also a good material to use for these bars (just get a cheap cutting board and rip it to width).


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I would go buy the Incra or Kreg bars and be done with it. A piece of bar stock is cheaper but you ll need to drill and countersink it.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks to all for the information. Since I have used INCRA tools in past years, I'll try and get a set for the new sled.

I have couple hundred feet of old oak flooring that came from a 100 year home, and been cutting the oak for the miter bars. That stuff is really hard on saw blades.

BTW> Great site here.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

> Try some aluminum T track.
> 
> - hairy
> 
> ...


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

t track is good for sled runners.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

How about McMaster-Carr?

8910K388 is a 3/4" × 3/8" is low carbon bar stock, just as an example, they have many other types of steel too!
I bought three of them over 22 years ago, for my table saw, router table, and home made tennoning jig.!


----------



## gatorEARL (Nov 22, 2013)

I second HDPE, I bought a small sheet from a metal out dealer around where I live for ~20 or so bucks. It is so easy to work with, I have made 2 sleds and will not use aluminum again.

gator


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 UHMW plastic 
No change due humidity. Slides easily, even with tighter fit due temp change. Plus if you tighten a countersunk screw into it, it can be made to expand slightly and allow adjustable fit.

You can buy all kinds of different pre-made miter bars, and they cost $15-30 each. Can also buy a 1/2×4 UHMW bar stock 4 ft long for $20, and cut your own on table saw for less than 1/3 store bought cost.

PS - Craftsmen & Ridgid saws (and other oldies made my Emerson) use a smaller 0.746 wide miter slot, .vs. standard cabinet 0.750+ on cabinet saw. That is why most of commercial slides are narrow and require side adjust screws to create a tight fit.

Cheers!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Older Craftsman miter slots run at nominal (0.750") or smaller if I remember correctly. Be sure to carefully measure the slot width at several locations before buying a bar that may be too wide (and be to difficult to make smaller)..

For my Delta, the slots are nearly 0.760" which makes finding a proper fitting bar nearly impossible. I ended up ordering some 0.750" x 0.375" bar stock and cross drilled a number of holes for ball-tipped set screws to take up the slop. You can often find bar stock in "oversized/undersized" dimensions of a few thousandths which make be exactly what you need for a tight fit.

I'm not a big fan of the Incra miter bars with the expanding disc width adjustment system. The discs are spaced too far apart and wear out rather quickly. There are other systems which seem to have a better design.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 22, 2018)

I've ordered couple 18" INCRA Miter Slider IMS1 bars from Peachtree.com. Should they not prove worthy of their costs, I'll go back to making my own from old Oak flooring as I have done for the past twenty years or so.


----------

